
Ask HN: How do you keep your receipts? - gokaygurcan
Hello, 
This is becoming my one of the biggest problems. I have to keep the receipts of products for future problems&#x2F;malfunctions, but after some point it&#x27;s hard to deal with them.<p>Do you have any method or app or anything else to keep them in order, search&#x2F;find easily?<p>Thanks
======
dijit
OCR to a hashed directory structure. Remembering you need to preserve the scan
of the receipt (otherwise people will assume illegitimacy) and a text copy
that can be searched too.

There are some programs for iOS that do OCR (scanbot for example) but it's
very much a hack and there is a definite space for disruption here.

Although more companies are allowing for email receipts which allow
collation/backup. Unfortunately the format varies wildly and it still requires
a fair chunk of manual work.

~~~
gokaygurcan
OCR seems like a good idea. Maybe I can make an app for this. Thanks!

------
brudgers
If there are only a few, a 'shoebox' probably will work because the amount of
time spent searching will be approximately equal or less than the amount of
time it would take to 'totally' organize them. If there are a lot of receipts,
hiring an accountant or a bookkeeper is the way to go...organizing receipts is
just part of what they do.

